# Some newb's to my group



## christina (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok last time i was here my little hairless doe Wibble was still with us..
She left for the Rainbow bridge, leading me to find Blink.
Adament i was having another Hairless in my group i went to collect one last night..
I may have ended up with 2 more  

So i already had Shae, she was Wibbles companion, but when i lost Wibble i found Blink as her companion, but i really wanted another hairless..

So i went to collect Buffy last night and couldnt help myself when i saw dawn i have loved tans since i can remember..
But just behind Dawn was a tiny little girl who was such a character i bought her home too.
All in the bonding cage for a week and then we will move into the ZZ2 <3
Shae -black tan <3

















Blink -Tri colour

















Buffy -Hairless

















Dawn - Satin Dove tan

















Gem -Satin Belted Agouti


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are a very nice group


----------



## MiceGalaxyDK (May 26, 2009)

Aaaw, their aren so fine and beautifull <3

But, my guess is that Buffy is fuzzy, 
And the last one looks a bit poor :/


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Gem looks a little bit tiny and like she needs some TLC! Sure she'll start to look better quickly with your care.

Blink is awesome


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

looking back through the pics i just wondered, has gem been bitten on the tail?


----------



## christina (Jun 4, 2012)

besty74 said:


> looking back through the pics i just wondered, has gem been bitten on the tail?


Unfortunately Blink and Gem squabbled when first introduced,
Theyre all getting on great now 

I picked gem because she was small and tiny looking, her markings arent amazing but her personality shines through
Theyve all been de mited as a precaution although i suspect Gems allergic to woodshavings


----------

